# Vorhandenes SSL-Zertifikat in ISPConfig 3 installieren.



## Paul (3. März 2011)

Hallo.
Ich möchte ein bei Thawte gekauftes SSL-Zertifikat in ISPConfig 3 installieren. So wie ich es bisher gemacht habe, erhalte ich beim Aufruf der Domain nur den Fehlercode: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long.
Und so habe ich bisher installiert: (evtl. ein Verständnisproblem?)[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Dateien „www_domainname_de.key“ und [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]„www_domainname_de.csr“ [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]in das[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] ssl-Verzeichnis kopieren.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In ISPConfig nachschauen, ob in der betreffenden Domain das Feld "SSL" schon angehakt ist. Falls das so ist, SSL ausschalten.[/FONT]
D[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]en Text aus der Datei „www_domainname_de.crt“ in das Feld „SSL-Zertifikat“ kopieren. 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Im Auswahlfeld „SSL Aktion“ den Wert „Save Certificate“ auswählen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Auf Speichern klicken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Im Reiter „Domain“ wieder den Haken setzen bei „SSL“.[/FONT]​Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Till (4. März 2011)

Den text den Du gequotet hast ist die richtige Anleitung. Überprüfe also nochmal alle Schritte. Es ist wichtig das Du das von ispconfig für das web erstellte csr verwendest hast um auf dessen basis das Thawte Zertifikat zu erstellen.


----------



## Paul (4. März 2011)

Jetzt geht's!
Mein Fehler: Ich hatte immer "Save Certificate" angeklickt.
Richtig ist aber: "Create Certificate"
Also:
Die Anleitung von oben kann so abgearbeitet werden. Aber an dem Punkt, an dem ich Save Certificate ausgewählt hatte, muss anscheinend ein neues Zertifikat erstellt werden, und man muss dazu Create Certificate auswählen.
Wenn man anschließend in den SSL-Ordner des Webs schaut, findet man insgesamt 6 Dateien vor:
Die beiden ehemals dorthin kopierten Csr- und Key-Dateien. (Jeweils mit Unterstrichen statt Punkten im Namen.)
4 von ISPConfig neu erstellte Dateien die folgendermaßen heißen:
www.domainname.de.crt
www.domainname.de.csr
www.domainname.de.key
www.domainname.de.key.org

Die von ISPConfig erstellten Files haben Punkte im Namen. Die händisch ins Web kopierten Files haben Unterstriche statt Punkte.

Never give up!


----------



## StefanKittel (5. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich für das gleiche auch wieder 20 Minunten benötigt haben möchte ich das nächsten ersparen und es noch mal klar formulieren.

01. Die richtige Domäne auswählen
02. SSL deaktivieren
03. Den Karteireiter SSl anklicken
04. Bundesland, Lokalitär, Firma, Abteilung und Land eintragen 
   Es sind bis auf Land alles Freittexte. Land ist z.B. DE
05. Domäne auswählen
06. Alle drei SSL Felder leer lassen oder machen
07. SSL Aktion "Create certificate" auswählen und speichern.
08. ca. 30 Sekunden warten!
09. Wieder reingehen und SSL Request verwenden um das richtige Zertifikat beim Anbieter zu beantragen
10. Das vom Anbieter erhaltene Zertifikat bei "SSL Zertifikat" reinkopieren (Den alten Inhalt vorher löschen).
10a. wenn eine .pem Datei vom Anbieter gibt diese bei "SSL Bundle" reinkopieren.
11. SSL Aktion "save certificate" auswählen und speichern.
12. ca. 30 Sekunden warten!
13. Fertig

Allgemein bin ich mit dem Vorgang so gar nicht glücklick.
Die Idee und der Ablauf ist prima, aber unglücklich umgesetzt.

Es gibt, außer im Handbuch, keine Erläuterungen.
Nachdem man "speichern" angeklickt hat, könnte ohne Probleme ein kurzer Text erscheinen in Abhängigkeit von SSL Aktion.
Auch kann man ja nun nicht den 2. vor dem 1. Schritt machen. Dies kann man mit einem wizzard oder
einfacher mit ausgegrauten Schaltflächen erreichen.

Vorschlag.
Wenn man auf SSL geht sind da drei links
Zertifikat erstellen (nur wenn gar kein Zertifikat vorhanden ist)
Zertifikat speichern (nur wenn bis jetzt nur der Request da ist)
Zertifikat löschen (nur wenn es ein Zertifikat gibt)

So, ich habe fertig.

Liebe Grüße

Stefan


----------

